# 1973 tow low trailer



## ltzalg (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello to all.  I recently bought a 1973 tow low camper and am looking to gut it and remodel.  Any help, ideas, websites for refrences would be greatly appreciated.  I am pretty handy with my hands and feel I can tackle this  but I have scoured the web for info about the tow low brand and find nothing. One thing I need to do is replace the seal between the upper and lower units and am looking for info on how to go about this.  Also looking for info on resealing the original aluminum roof.  It does not leak right now but I want to further protect this oldie but goodie.  Any ideas?


----------

